# Why is this krate going for so much???!!!???



## krazikev (Nov 18, 2012)

25 bids at 1200. And still going for a rusty 1971 orange krate with no disc? Is it going so high cause of the mirrors?? Here's the eBay Item #:	200845079003


----------



## partsguy (Nov 19, 2012)

What rust? If you think thats rust you need to see some of the wrecks I get in.


----------

